

Ask HN: Language/framework recommendation for a once-upon-a-time coder - customer

Dear HN:<p>I used to code a few years ago (Bachelor's in CS) and then moved to Technology Management. I want to come back to my roots again and "develop some web apps" (just downloaded Aptana) - I know it sounds silly.. What's the most clean, easiest to learn language/framework should I start with? TIA.
======
Scott_MacGregor
PHP/Zend Framework is not the easiest but you might want to consider it.
Depending on what your planning it is scalable.

I understand Ruby has some scalability issues for large enterprise-class
applications unless you are willing to throw a ton of computer hardware at it.

